# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  نقل مباشر (من دار النادى ) حفل تكريم الكابتن جندى نميري

## موسي المريخابي

*@



بمشاركة رابطة سيده الفرح و منبر مريخاب اون لاين تكريم الكابتن جندى نميري والآن يتحدث الاستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*قناة قووون تقوم بتسجيل الحفل ..
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*كالعادة الحبييب محجوب الخير يمثل المنبر خير تمثيل 
*

----------


## غندور

*الخلوق جندى نميرى يستحق الكثير،،

 شكرآ رابطة سيده الفرح و منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*  الآن فرصة الحديث لعواتق المريخ 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الحضور 

عبد الله حسن عيسى وبعض أقطاب المريخ
والأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم والأستاذ عمر الجندى 
والأستاذ الفاتح والأستاذ أبو العلاء محمد 
والأستاذة سعديه عبد السلام التى دائماً تمثل حضورا
في أي مكان وزمان التحيه لها


*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*وأيضا الكابتن عبد الاله بشري والكابتن أمير دامر والكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفي وحشد كبير من رابطه سيده الفرح بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا ولاتكتمل الفرحه إلا بتواجد جماهير المريخ الوفية التى دائما تمثل حضورا أنيقاً فلها ألف تحية 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وإن تأخر تكريم هذا اللاعب الخلوق ولكن أن تأتي متأخراً خيراً من أن لا تأتي ..
ألف شكر لكل الذين شاركوا في تكريم هذا الفتى المبدع الذي سطر اسمه بأحرف من نور في تاريخ المريخ المجيد ..


*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الآن الكلمة لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين الذي يمثلة الحبييب محجوب الخير 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*والآن يشدو الفنان المبدع ياسرعبدالوهاب الذي زاد المكان روعة وبهاء 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*وسوف يكون هنالك تكريم من قبل المنبر للكابتن جندي نميري الذي أعطى ولم يبخل طوال مشواره 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*والآن الاعب محمد على سفاري يزين الدار وسط تصفيق الحضور  ..
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*التحية لك الحبيب موسى والتحية موصولة للحبيب محجوب الخير
فأنتم خير سفراء للمنبر في أي زمان وأي مكان تتواجدون فيه
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*ولقد كرمت رابطه سيده الفرح الأستاذة ليلة محمد عضو الإتحاد العام والجدير بالذكر أن الأستاذة ليلة هي المرأة الوحيدة في الأتحاد العام .. وأيضا تم تكريم الرابطه المركزية من قبل سيده الفرح ..



*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*والآن فاصل غنائي آخر مع الفنان الرائع محمد... 

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*وتم تكريم الاستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم من قبل رابطه سيده الفرح ..
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

* وانت لحظة التكريم الرائعه وفيها كَرم جندى وسط الزغاريد وحمل الاعب على الاعناق .. وكان التكريم رائعا من قبل رابطه سيده الفرح ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين المتمثل في محجوب الخير ..

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*في الختام فرقة تيراب مثلت حضورا وابدعوا وعم الفرح أرجاء الدار ثم قالوا الدرر فى حق الرائع الأنيق جندى نميري 

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الصور مع الحبييب محجوب الخير .. وسف تقوم قناة قوون ببث الحفل وكلمة المنبر التى أبدع وتجلى فيها الحبييب محجوب الخير 

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الشكر موصول للرائع محجوب الخير ..

ماقصرت ياود أمبدة وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ..

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكورين على المجهود الرائع والنجم جندى نميرى يستاهل كل التكريم لما ظل يقدم من عرق فى خدمة المريخ 
العظيم وهو يستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك اخونا موسي 
وفي انتظار الصور عند الانسا ن الرائع محجوب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا للاخوان موسى ومحجوب تمثيلهم للمنبر في الاحتفال بالخلوق جندي نميري ...
في انتظار صور الاحتفال ...
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*شكرا لكم اخوتى 
وجندى يستاهل والله 
والعاقبه لكل جيل مانديلا

*

----------


## Deimos

*موسي المريخابي .. محجوب الخير ..

مشكورين يا شباب وجزاكم الله خيراً فقد كنتم خير ممثل للمنبر ...
*

----------


## محمدين

*مشكووووووووووور يا قلب على المجهود ... ومالك ما أديتنا خبر ؟!!.
                        	*

----------

